# Combative Behavior



## JulesofColorado

A patient came into the ER for ETOH. Final diagnosis is ETOH in alcoholism and combative behavior. Is there a code for the combative behavior?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## jgf-CPC

How about 312.9 unspec disturbance of conduct?


----------



## JulesofColorado

Thanks Jackie.


----------

